# One of these days......



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I'll stop pulling random projects out of thin air. This is my first foray into playing with "customizable" (if you will) crossovers. Advice and pointers are welcome.

Part Express 4 ohm crossovers
Highpass 5khz
12db/octave slope
Bandpass 800hz - 5kz
6db/octave slope
Lowpass 800hz
12db/octave slope













































The T-nuts are temporary. Grabbed 8-32 acorn nuts instead of 10-32.
I kinda want to mount these on the outside of the garage speakers instead of inside like normal. I think they look cool enough to display


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

_You got two more on the way..._


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Those are for the car.....and a design influence 😅

I'm already planning where to mount the ones from you and how to run the wires


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I think i'm gonna mount it inside the box for now. Atleast until i can find a good 3 way clip for the box


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Go active in a car every time for me, unless you have hundreds of hours to work and test different passives


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

A good DSP is definitely in the plans....problem is right now i pull ~$2400/month and my store is closing so i'm also looking for a new job. Passive for now, then when i go active i'll put the passives to work in my various home systems


----------

